# Is ABN needed for Complete Physical



## tpadilla1958 (May 14, 2008)

Since Medicare does not pay for routine annual physicals, is it necessary to have patients sign an ABN. I have found that most Medicare patients do not truly understand that physicals are not considered a medical necessity by Medicare?  Can someone provide me with an answer and resource?


----------



## ssteele (May 14, 2008)

According to medicare, routine physicals are a never covered service, therefore you do not need an ABN. We go ahead and have the patient sign one anyway and let them know right then and there that is not going to be covered, just good patient education, also it allows the patient to decide whether to receive the service or not.


----------

